# feedback destroyer causing buzz



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 19, 2007)

I received a new 1124 feedback destroyer today. Got it all hooked up and found speakers to be buzzing. Not a hum, a pretty good buzz, out of every speaker. But only the sub was hooked into feedback destroyer. Any ideas?>

Thanks
JR


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

First determine if it's a ground loop caused by the BFD by temporarily using a 'cheater' plug on the BFD.

Once you've established that you can decide better on what to do about it.

brucek


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 19, 2007)

well it was a ground loop, but this thing is way to complicated for me...although my room response is not bad at all, i moved my svs out of the corner, and now only has 2 minor peeks. I thought this would be as easy as a regular eq. I guess im going to sell it, and be satisfied with what i got:bigsmile:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's see the graph that you're satisfied with.... 

brucek


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 19, 2007)

i just did a manual room response with the test tones downloaded from this sight. I dont have the graph on my pc, but i do remember it was straight until about 50hz, pretty good peek at 50 and another at 70 then a big dip at 160. I moved my sub. Re run audyssey on my receiver and changed my crossover points. Now its straight to 50 with only about a 5db peek and then a slight peek at 70. I know its not perfect, but it did help the way it sounds..now my subs not boomy(svs 20-39 PC+ ) Im sure the eq would help even more, but the more i read the more i get confused...also, i dont like running a cheater plug. I bought a isolator for my cable, but then pay per view wouldnt work. What do you know about the velodyne sms setup? is it easier to operate? I read it has an auto eq function. I could get along with the auto part, hehe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Im sure the eq would help even more


Doesn't sound like it from your description of your response.



> also, i dont like running a cheater plug


Yep, it's not advisable for sure.



> What do you know about the velodyne sms setup? is it easier to operate?


It's mucho more expensive than the EQ you presently have. It's quite easy to operate.

I don't think you need EQ from what you describe. Positioning appears to have smoothed your response.

brucek


----------



## mississippi_xj (Jan 5, 2007)

You don't have to go cheater plug. 

If you run REW a few times and follow the instructions on how to program the BFD you will get used to it real quick. 

check out this thread on how I fixed the buz in my system.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...um-noise-my-custom-10-00-subwoofer-cable.html

Once you get the hang of it the BFD is pretty usefull. I had almost the exact peaks as you and the BFD smoothed it right out. It made a HUGE difference in the sound (to my ears.)


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks for the reply...im not to handy with diy skills...my luck id burn down the house. Im pretty satisfied now that i moved the sub. I watched hitman last night and the wife was even smiling:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I use the cheater plug right into the back of my receiver with no issues. BFD turns on with the rest of the system that way and no buzz.


----------

